# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Sonoff basic smart wifi switch τρόπος εγκατάστασης ;

## leonidas89

Γεια σας 

θέλω να βάλω μια συσκευή σαν αυτή  https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...ap-smart-home/ στην πορτα της πολ/κιας και θα ειναι συνδεδεμένη στο ηλεκτρικό κυπρί. Ετσι ώστε όταν θα δίνω εντολή μεσω wifi να δίνει ρεύμα (μπαζζζ) και να ανοίγει η πόρτα. 
Γίνεται ; 
σε ποιο σημείο πρεπει να τοποθετηθεί ; Κοντα στο θυροτηλέφωνο ή αλλού ; 
Πως πρεπει να γίνει η σύνδεση ώστε να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ; Πανω στο καλώδιο ή να γίνει παράκαμψη καλωδίου να μπει η συσκευή και να επανέρχεται στο κύκλωμα ;  

Γενικά γνωσεις δεν εχω αλλα θελω να καταλάβω γιατί ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου δεν σκαμπαζει .... 

Αν το αγοράσω εγώ πόσο πιστεύετε θα κοστίσει η εγκαταστασή του χονδικά αναλογα της δυσκολίας ; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

> θελω να καταλάβω γιατί ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου δεν σκαμπαζει ....


Τότε είναι ηλεκτρολόγος μόνον κατά δήλωση, και η μόνη συμβουλή που έχω να σου δώσω είναι να βρεις ένα κανονικό ηλεκτρολόγο. Δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα καλής λειτουργίας, αλλα πρωτίστως ασφάλειας.

Πληροφοριακά πάντως, μόνο με αυτό που δείχνεις δεν γίνεται, γιατί το κυπρί δουλεύει με χαμηλή τάση (συνήθως 12-24V), ενώ το συγκεκριμένο απλά διακόπτει τη φάση στην τάση δικτύου, δεν έχει ξηρή επαφή. Επομένως χρειάζεται επιπλέον και ένα ρελέ 230V για να πάρεις ξηρή επαφή.

----------


## GSR600

Υπαρχει θεμα εδω:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...C5%D6%D9%CD%CF

----------


## JOUN

Ναι,βαζοντας αυτο https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...nk-compatible/ και αυτο https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...e-for-arduino/ δουλεψε πολυ καλα..
Τωρα αν ο ηλεκτρολογος σου δεν μπορει να τα συνδεσει τι να πω..

----------

vasilimertzani (21-04-19)

----------

